# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Неудачная попытка N 2

## CRIME

Всё утро меня рвало, попробую поесть, я статью прочитал что при передозировки достаточно вроде 20 таблеток парацетомола у меня это доза почти в двое была увиличена эффектов пока ни каких нету с момента того как я выпил прошло примерно 20 часов ?

----------


## trypo

парацетамола килограммы нужны , считать таблетки - бесполезно.
и вредно для здоровья , не смертельно правда.

----------


## Викторыч

А у меня голеностопные суставы в последнее время отекать стали когда постоишь подольше. Вот думаю кардиологию сердечно-сосудистой продиагностировать. Вот не знаю, радоваться что ли если чего не так обнаружится. Всё же какая ни какая надежда будет ...... только бы сразу тромб оторвался, вену закупорил и сбылась мечта идиота. Таких случаев много знал. 
PS Как распространение способа СУ ни как не проканает. Такое у определённого контингента встречается.

----------


## trypo

ого как , викторыч - ты тоже из нашей братии выходит ?
я то думал в своих экзерсезах ты нашел себе отдушину.

----------


## Викторыч

> ого как , викторыч - ты тоже из нашей братии выходит ?


 )))) Ты хочешь сказать если например я полезу в детонатор какого нибудь взрывного устройства, а рядом стоящий среднестатистический участник этого форума не ломанётся сломя голову и будет продолжать смотреть как ни в чём не бывало ?

----------


## trypo

видишь ли , ты рассматриваешь причину избегания взрыва , как надуманность суицида в роли комфортной идеи ,
а я вижу всего лишь избирательность способа ухода - есть личные предпочтения и страхи - многим повешаться проще и приемлимей , чем взрываться на куски.
да и разница во взглядах  на форумчан тоже скорей всего уместна.
мне думается , что и позерство может привести к реальному суициду , а если и не приведет , я осуждать не буду.

----------


## Викторыч

> многим повешаться проще и приемлимей , чем взрываться на куски.


 


> я статью прочитал что при передозировки достаточно вроде 20 таблеток парацетомола у меня это доза почти в двое была увиличена


 Дададад, идёт полным ходом исследование и эксперименты. Типа кому что выбирать. Что ж, не будем мешать процессу.

----------


## Pechalka

неэффективный способ(

----------


## lisenok

> Всё утро меня рвало, попробую поесть, я статью прочитал что при передозировки достаточно вроде 20 таблеток парацетомола у меня это доза почти в двое была увиличена эффектов пока ни каких нету с момента того как я выпил прошло примерно 20 часов ?


 Тупо, очень тупо. Я по поводу таблеток писала здесь в нескольких темах, т.к. у меня была тоже не удачная попытка этим способом, но более удачная, чем у тебя. Я неделю в коме пролежала и рвоты не было, т.к. противорвотное выпила заблаговременно, а таблеток штук 200 выпила. А ты хочешь от 20 умереть ха-ха-ха! У меня эффект был в течение нескольких минут. Если эта темка интересна, то пиши в личку, объясню что к чему, т.к. здесь нельзя, бан могу получить.

----------


## lisenok

> неэффективный способ(


 Почему? Для того, чтобы угробить здоровье очень эффективен! А вообще он эффективен, только надо знать чем и как, а эта информация очень ограниченная.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Противорвотное это ты уголь активированный пила чтоли? Да и как так 200 таблеток может влезть в человека за раз?

----------


## когда уже

не...парацетамолом не круто травиться, вчерашний день. Лучше скушай кальция глюконата - пачек двести...закальцифицируешься.

----------


## lisenok

> Противорвотное это ты уголь активированный пила чтоли? Да и как так 200 таблеток может влезть в человека за раз?


 Да при чем здесь уголь? Это же простой сорбент! К противорвотным относится, напримаер, церукал, если память мне не изменяет. В человека может и еще больше таблеток влезть, если он захочет :Smile:  Я же их не все одновременно пила. Вначале несколько штук, затем еще и пока все не выпила.

----------

